# Looking for crew



## Frenchy

Reflecting on a miss opportunity to go fishing yesterday (12/13) , boat fueled and iced but not enough crew, too many may bees...time to possibly get a few phone number from possible anglers...
If able to go during the week, a weekend trip could still happen ! 
Please shoot me a PM with a phone number and I shall add you to the list I carry in my log.
I mainly do overnighters since I favor tuna fishing and we go quite far out of Pensacola, a day trip is always a possibility...I do every type of fishing from deep drops/day and night sword/troll/bttm bumping and tuna of course 

The boat: 29ft Hydrocat/twin 250 yamahas, life raft/epirb, looking to get a Delorme in the near future. Serious offshore center console fully loaded, handle seas quite well. I usually carry all the tackle/rod/reels but open and encourage you to bring your own if it is in good shape and loaded with fresh line etc...

The angleryou)
Positive attitude, preferably some experience but I do not mind sharing the little I know if you are teachable...Ideally you are fit physically ( I am totally nuts mentally !!) 
Able to go and commit with a two days notice, life happens, I get it, but I need guys with a sincere desire to go and fish, no dreamers please.
Preferably carrying a knife and pliers ( means you are ready to fish !!)
Able to pay for your share of fuel/ice/bait, typically 5/6 crew on the boat, figure 80$/day +/-
Tight lines to all and happy holydays


----------



## Jason

My work schedule changes every month, but I'm down. I'll shoot ya a PM w/ my cell!


----------



## polar21

I bought an electric reel from Frenchy and he is a stand-up guy. For those wanting to get in on some good fishing, I would take up his offer and get on "the list".


----------



## Frenchy

*crew*

Thanks for reaching out guys, old and new fishing friends, shall be in touch when conditions allow, hopefully soon


----------



## Spin6869

Love to get on your list my name is Steve can't seem to pm you m number


----------



## Andreapatterson28

Unable to private message but would like to be put on the list. If you can please send me a message that I can reply to. Thanks


----------



## BananaTom

Spin6869 said:


> Love to get on your list my name is Steve can't seem to pm you m number


You do not have enough posts yet.
Post away to get your count up.


----------



## BananaTom

Andreapatterson28 said:


> Unable to private message but would like to be put on the list. If you can please send me a message that I can reply to. Thanks


You also do not have enough posts yet.
Post away to get your count up.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing

PM sent.


----------



## FelixH

Frenchy said:


> Reflecting on a miss opportunity to go fishing yesterday (12/13) , boat fueled and iced but not enough crew, too many may bees...time to possibly get a few phone number from possible anglers...
> If able to go during the week, a weekend trip could still happen !
> Please shoot me a PM with a phone number and I shall add you to the list I carry in my log.
> I mainly do overnighters since I favor tuna fishing and we go quite far out of Pensacola, a day trip is always a possibility...I do every type of fishing from deep drops/day and night sword/troll/bttm bumping and tuna of course
> 
> The boat: 29ft Hydrocat/twin 250 yamahas, life raft/epirb, looking to get a Delorme in the near future. Serious offshore center console fully loaded, handle seas quite well. I usually carry all the tackle/rod/reels but open and encourage you to bring your own if it is in good shape and loaded with fresh line etc...
> 
> The angleryou)
> Positive attitude, preferably some experience but I do not mind sharing the little I know if you are teachable...Ideally you are fit physically ( I am totally nuts mentally !!)
> Able to go and commit with a two days notice, life happens, I get it, but I need guys with a sincere desire to go and fish, no dreamers please.
> Preferably carrying a knife and pliers ( means you are ready to fish !!)
> Able to pay for your share of fuel/ice/bait, typically 5/6 crew on the boat, figure 80$/day +/-
> Tight lines to all and happy holydays


 PM sent


----------



## stackman

*Crew*

Hey Frenchy, can't send PM since I had to re-register with new user name and have no posts yet. I'm having same problem finding crews to fish, I have plenty of gear and tackle. Please add me to your crew list. Can go anytime with a couple of days notice. My phone # is 256---7-8-6--9-7-4-6. I do have my own boat so I KNOW WHAT IS EXPECTED.

Wayne


----------



## Saltydog44

Could not PM had to re register ! I would be more than happy to go out on a overnighter or even just a day trip ! As long as it is fishing I'm in! I mostly am a avid inshore fisherman but occasionally when I get the chance ( sold the boat ?) I will go offshore with some buddies! I have a lot of gear at home an I am definitely willing to split cost! My number is (850) 748-4581 call or text anytime!


----------



## Orion45

Saltydog44 said:


> Could not PM had to re register ! I would be more than happy to go out on a overnighter or even just a day trip ! As long as it is fishing I'm in! I mostly am a avid inshore fisherman but occasionally when I get the chance ( sold the boat ?) I will go offshore with some buddies! I have a lot of gear at home an I am definitely willing to split cost! My number is (850) 748-4581 call or text anytime!


I forwarded your post to OP via PM.


----------



## Orion45

stackman said:


> Hey Frenchy, can't send PM since I had to re-register with new user name and have no posts yet. I'm having same problem finding crews to fish, I have plenty of gear and tackle. Please add me to your crew list. Can go anytime with a couple of days notice. My phone # is 256---7-8-6--9-7-4-6. I do have my own boat so I KNOW WHAT IS EXPECTED.
> 
> Wayne


I forwarded your post to OP via PM.


----------



## Saltydog44

Could not PM had to re register ! I would be more than happy to go out on a overnighter or even just a day trip ! As long as it is fishing I'm in! I mostly am a avid inshore fisherman but occasionally when I get the chance ( sold the boat ?) I will go offshore with some buddies! I have a lot of gear at home an I am definitely willing to split cost! My number is (850) 748-4581 call or text anytime!


----------



## Frenchy

Thanks for the PM Orion, it was timely and very helpful...appreciated, saltydog is coming with us tomorrow ...


----------



## Jason

Can't wait to see the report....hate not making this trip! Good luck folks!!!


----------



## Orion45

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for the PM Orion, it was timely and very helpful...appreciated, saltydog is coming with us tomorrow ...


Glad it worked out for you.
Go slay them.


----------



## thereeldeal

Eric here 
Experienced fisherman 
Live bait , bottom fishing , swords ,trolling, deep dropping and tuna 
Can fish weekdays 
Will happily help with gas and chores 
PM me


----------



## Mikvi

Frenchy

Call me anytime., or drop by as you now live so close.


----------

